# Any reptile owners here?



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

So, I want to get a type of reptile eventually. I'm not sure what I want, any reptile really. I've loved reptiles since I was a child. I used to rescue the green anoles in my yard from cats and things when I was a kid. I even rehabilitated one who got really messed up. I let him go, after having him a month, once he was healthy again.

Well, I would like my own reptile. So, I have a few concerns. I'm leaning toward a snake.

If I get a snake I want something docile, but small. Are there any snakes that stay small and not eat mammals. But crickets and things.

I've seen people who keep worm snakes, but I've also read that they aren't the easiest snake for a beginner.

So what snake (or any reptile, really) would you suggest for a beginner?

Requirements:

• good for beginners.
• doesn't get too big (if a snake).
• docile, okay with being handled.
• doesn't eat mice, rats, or other mammals.
• eats insects.

Any suggestions?


*I plan to do as much research as possible before seriously considering any new animal additions.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If you want something that doesn't eat small animals, I'd go with a leopard gecko. Easy to take care of and docile if you handle them enough. The only potential problem is finding one that's in decent shape to buy. Never buy one that has a skinny tail. Fat tail = healthy gecko. Bearded dragons are great too. Mine has a personality that kind of reminds me of my lazy pitbull lol he likes sitting in my chair with me. Beardies require a lot more space and work than geckos though; still easy enough for a beginner I think. Only thing with beardies is be wary of getting a tiny baby. That's a pretty critical period in their life that makes them a little more difficult to care for. Try finding one that is being re-homed or one that is already a pretty decent size. I got mine when he was 2 years old and he has adapted wonderfully to my family. I honestly don't know much about small snakes besides that even the smallest corn/king snake will probably need to eat mouse pinkies. If you don't want to deal with that then I'd lean towards a lizard. 
View attachment 160994

View attachment 161002


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

kksrats said:


> If you want something that doesn't eat small animals, I'd go with a leopard gecko. Easy to take care of and docile if you handle them enough. The only potential problem is finding one that's in decent shape to buy. Never buy one that has a skinny tail. Fat tail = healthy gecko. Bearded dragons are great too. Mine has a personality that kind of reminds me of my lazy pitbull lol he likes sitting in my chair with me. Beardies require a lot more space and work than geckos though; still easy enough for a beginner I think. Only thing with beardies is be wary of getting a tiny baby. That's a pretty critical period in their life that makes them a little more difficult to care for. Try finding one that is being re-homed or one that is already a pretty decent size. I got mine when he was 2 years old and he has adapted wonderfully to my family. I honestly don't know much about small snakes besides that even the smallest corn/king snake will probably need to eat mouse pinkies. If you don't want to deal with that then I'd lean towards a lizard.
> View attachment 160994
> 
> View attachment 161002


Oh those are beauties. I'm actually considering a leopard gecko. They're gorgeous and seem pretty interesting.


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

We have an awesome Bearded Dragon - mainly because we couldn't feed it small animals. If you get one that is already grown you won't go broke feeding it the huge amount of crickets they love as a juvenile. Mojo was sold as a boy but at 16 months she started laying eggs - lol oops! Great pet so docile but fun to play with outside on those warm summer days.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah Beardies are mad expensive. You would think crickets are cheap but no! Apparently they turn vegetarian eventually but ours at 8months is still on crickets. also consider the cost of lighting (do proper research - we had our beardie for a month without the right uvb light and he completely stopped eating! Dont trust on one source for advice because you might end up harming your pet like what happned to us)

They are great pets though, they dont take up a whole lot of time like rats do (cleaning and attention etc). they are very relaxed, ours chills with us on the couch while we watch tv.


----------



## tamyymat (Aug 8, 2014)

We did break down and started ordering the crickets from fluker's online and are getting 1000 a month at $16.95 (includes shipping price) I keep them in a tub until ready to feed. I wish I had know about ordering them online BEFORE we got Mojo. She now eats about a 50/50 veggies and crickets. Can't wait until it is 80/20 lol


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I second the leopard gecko and the bearded dragon. A few other really cool, non-mammal eating reptiles you might want to look into are a uromastyx (really cool looking guys with tempermants smilar to bearded dragons, house geckos, african fat tailed geckos, california green anoles (I had a few once and they were really fun to watch, and some will even let you hold them.), chameleons (although a little more high maintenance), glass lizards, and some of the leaf geckos are pretty cool too.


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

Crested geckos are really good, too. They don't *have* to eat crickets and do well on just the Repashy Crested Gecko Diet (a powder you mix with water, put it in a shallow dish.) They can be personable and come in some pretty amazing color variations and patterns. Just watch their tails so you don't accidentally make them drop it, as they don't grow back and you end up with a frog butt lol. Another alternative to leos are African Fat Tails. Their care is similar but AFTs need it slightly cooler by a few degrees and a little more humid. 

I used to breed Leos, AFTs, and Cresteds (along with other herps) and by far the easiest and cheapest to care for are Cresteds.


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

if you want a snake, you could look for a garter snake. they dont eat bugs and they can eat mammals but dont have to. they can eat fish, amphibians, earthworms, and slugs instead. they are a beginner snake and stay relatively small.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Personally, I love snakes, but all the snakes I own eat rodents.

Leopard geckos are wonderful pets. Extremely docile and are extremely cute! (They always look like they're smiling!) 

Bearded dragons, crocodile skinks and crested geckos are also awesome too. :] Crested geckos mostly feed on a smoothie mix more than bugs.

Hope you find the perfect reptile buddy for you!


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

Crested geckos are great, Mine actually prefers her pellet diet to crickets, and only eats them very sparingly. She lets us hold her, and touch her, and she dose not make a mess. She is quiet and does not smell. One of the better/easiest reptiles/amphibians/not furry pet I have ever had the pleasure to live with.
.












also she is so cute it slays me. p.s. mine is a rescue and her tail was stepped on so .. I dunno makes her even cuter to me.


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

She's such a cutie!!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone know anything about pacman frogs? I used to work at a pet store and was always fascinated by them. I only have one fish left in my ten gallon tank(which I can move to my 15 gallon) and I would clean it out and put him in there. About how much would it be to get the minimum stuff I would need for one?


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Just went on the petco website and put everything I think I would need except for crickets and the frog and it would be about $85 from the website. I may need to buy stuff gradually so my husband won't notice or wait till christmas and ask for the stuff or gift cards to petco. Anyone know how much a baby pacman usually costs?


----------

